# Heat shield for between stove and couch?



## Bud Cline

Jmilks said:


> I live in a small apartment and to get the couch I want it would be 2ft from the woodstove I want to buy a heat shield to protect the couch a bit but I can't find anything any ideas?


You must have a death-wish!


----------



## Jmilks

Why? The stove book says 2ft clearance from combustible material. I'm 2 ft away but I want a shield.


----------



## joecaption

No such thing as a "shield" for this.
Going to need a real wall., even if it was a knee wall. (shorter wall)
Not even going to be able to sit on that couch it will be so hot that close to the stove.


----------



## Jmilks

We have stuff set there now that doesn't get hot


----------



## Bob Sanders

Had a similar issue a while back with the wood stove at the cabin. Needed a sort of temporary heat shield that could be easily set up and then stored when not needed. Couldn't really find anything on the market so I ended up buying a fireplace screen similar to the one in the picture and replacing the mesh with some decorative tin sheeting.


----------



## Jmilks

I'm just really surprised there's not some kind of free standing shield made of non combustible materials like a mini upright hearth or something. I might just make a small self standing wall thing out of cement board and tile.


----------



## old_squid

Check with your local fireplace/wood stove store.


----------



## 1985gt

A decent sheet metal place could make you one. That's what we did for dad's wood burner in the garage.


----------



## Tom738

Jmilks said:


> I live in a small apartment and to get the couch I want it would be 2ft from the woodstove I want to buy a heat shield to protect the couch a bit but I can't find anything any ideas?


2ft is quite close.

Keep in mind that even if the stove book allows it and it is safe from an engineering perspective, it may not be permitted by your local code. In that case you could have issue with your insurance, etc... in the event of a fire.


----------



## ront02769

Check a local wood stove place. For many stoves you can order a heat. Shield that fastens to the stove. There are also free standing ones I've seen for like fifty bucks.

Ron


----------

